# BMW 335D Failed Turbo?



## mihnen (Feb 17, 2018)

Hi guys, new member here. I'm having issues with my 2011 335D I'm hoping somebody can shed some light on. I've owned the car a couple of years and it is bone stock, no mods. The other day I was driving home from work and there was white smoke coming out of the exhaust, its been really cold here so I didn't think to much of it... then there started to be a lot more white smoke to the point I was worried. I was only a few blocks from home at this point so I continued on to get it into the garage that is when the check engine light and oil light came on and the car started making a strange wheezing sound like a turbo sucking air. I parked it and checked the coolant and oil levels, oil was low coolant looked fine. The car runs but has very little power. There is an odd smell to the exhaust, smells like maybe there is coolant. Any ideas? I'm concerned because I'm out of warranty and this looks like its going to be expensive. Attached is the fault report using the Carly BMW app.

https://youtu.be/Kt1aA2yygAo

https://youtu.be/jLE_GEJeC9s


----------



## mihnen (Feb 17, 2018)

bump. Anyone? Is there any information out there on how to remove the turbos so I can inspect them? Looked everywhere and can't seem to find any kind of service manual for the 335D. Other common failures that could exhibit these symptoms I should check for?


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

www.NewTIS.info. Enter with your VIN-7. It is huge but authoritative free and covers most BMW's . It'll take some learning to use.

Coolant in the combustion chamber and exhaust should lower the expansion tank level. If an oil light came on and you continued to run the engine then you pretty well bought a world of hurt. *LOW OIL MEANS STOP THE ENGINE NOW* and don***8217;t run it again until the problem is cured.


----------



## mihnen (Feb 17, 2018)

Ah, that is nice, looks like it does cover the removal of the turbo's.

Yes, I did notice the oil was low but not coolant so I'm guessing a turbo seal failed and caused oil to get into the exhaust but not sure.

The oil light has nothing to do with the oil level, it is an oil pressure sensor. It looks like just the sensor failed since I checked the pressure with a mechanical gauge and everything looks fine.


----------



## dzlbimmer (Jul 16, 2017)

mihnen said:


> Ah, that is nice, looks like it does cover the removal of the turbo's.
> 
> Yes, I did notice the oil was low but not coolant so I'm guessing a turbo seal failed and caused oil to get into the exhaust but not sure.
> 
> The oil light has nothing to do with the oil level, it is an oil pressure sensor. It looks like just the sensor failed since I checked the pressure with a mechanical gauge and everything looks fine.


Oil lights: yellow is level, red is pressure? Is this still the case?


----------

